# Cheapest Deer Motors



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys! I was wondering where I could find the cheapest Deer Motors. Thanks in advance!

~SueprCreep


----------



## Runfromron (Sep 22, 2006)

My first Google stop netted this:

http://www.cwebdirect.com/noname1.html

Ron


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The cheapest deer motors can be found at Curbies (garbage night). Wait till after XMass and pick up the ones people throw away cause one bulb burned out.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Vlad said:


> The cheapest deer motors can be found at Curbies (garbage night). Wait till after XMass and pick up the ones people throw away cause one bulb burned out.


So Vlad, was that why you were out walking around with the BB gun XMass eve?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> So Vlad, was that why you were out walking around with the BB gun XMass eve?


No, BB guns make noise. I went around replacing good bulbs with dead ones.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is an excellant question...i've got an animated light up deer that doesn't work...and neither do the lights...i want to replace the motor with a new one..thanks for the link!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I just picked up a deer yesterday that was calling to me from a dumpster. (and on the first day of deer season too!!!)


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Runfromron said:


> My first Google stop netted this:
> 
> http://www.cwebdirect.com/noname1.html
> 
> Ron


This is where I get mine to but they are sold out and the email I got from them stated hope to have them in stock by october.
I found another site but without the crank arm.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I got mine from a christmas decoration site for 8 bucks a pop I dont remb the site though something like seasonal decorations .com I think


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I found them at this sight
http://www.kindys.com/products/deco...t-motors/replacement-motor-48-60-animated-doe


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks to all the links. I've been wanting to get a couple of these for future props.


----------

